# Ka24det



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

is there a basic turbo kit for the KA in the $2000-2200 range?ive searched but couldnt find one.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

prolly not in that range....


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

you might be able to find a used f-max thats a little bit more than that. Good places to search would be freshalloy.com & zilvia.net, and (unlikely) you might also be able to find it here. Also, a guy might be selling a custom kit for around the same price, so just look around.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Try a company called realnissan.com.The have a bunch of KA turbo stuff there.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *Try a company called realnissan.com.The have a bunch of KA turbo stuff there. *


Yeah they do have a basic turbo kit without an intercooler for $1900.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

3800 for everything thru f-max or you could piece one together for a grand or so less. youll really have to search though, the exhaust manifolds and intakes are pretty limited unless you can find a used 240sx turbo intake manifold. go here for more info, www.altimas.net and then go to the same forum as this one.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *3800 for everything thru f-max or you could piece one together for a grand or so less. youll really have to search though, the exhaust manifolds and intakes are pretty limited unless you can find a used 240sx turbo intake manifold. go here for more info, www.altimas.net and then go to the same forum as this one. *


cant u just swap a motor for that price?.. sorry im not into altimas so i dont know much about them... but cant u jus do an sr20?.. or sumthin?... jus wondering..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the sr20 swap costs even more. but then you have to think also, why go to a smaller 2 liter engine from the 2.4 liter engine when it can handle 8 lbs of boost as it is?


----------

